# Louisiana Mudfest



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Going to Louisiana Mudfest this weekend. If anyone wants to go, hit me up... Will be riding Saturday, partying, camping Saturday night, and going home on Sunday... So far, it's just me, my sis, my wife, step son, and jctgumby(if he gets his brute back up and running)...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure if you have ever been there or not, but i hope they got some rain lately... I have only been there once, and it was dusty as h3!!

Park isnt real big, but there are some pretty good holes there!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Not sure if you have ever been there or not, but i hope they got some rain lately... I have only been there once, and it was dusty as h3!!
> 
> Park isnt real big, but there are some pretty good holes there!


I've been there... He has big water pumps there now... Not completely sure, but last time I was there, he flooded parts of the park... Just something to do, gonna ride and camp...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I am officially out...Pregnant wife was not doing good today so I didn't get to give the brute any attention...Sorry


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I broke this weekend... Hopeing nothing major... I believe I have an axle about to break in the lower joint... My sis was riding the wheeler and I heard a clicking coming from the right tire.. The bike also started jerking to the left every once in a while, even in 2wd.... I found a loose tie rod, and will tighten it up... Overall, had a good time though... It didn't act up till later in the night... Was just about ready to settle down anyway...


----------

